# New Website for some of the sponsors is up and running.



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Checking it out


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 17, 2012)

Will it be tapatalk compatible?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Will it be tapatalk compatible?



I don't know to be honest but I can try and find out.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 17, 2012)

there~~


----------



## the_predator (Jun 17, 2012)

This definitely needs to be a sticky


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 17, 2012)

Just joined, good shit


----------



## Dath (Jun 17, 2012)

Great too see this up


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks-looks good -OD


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice banner look,good job who did that hot banner!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 18, 2012)

can we sign in with or same user name and passeword that we have here or do we have to make all new for that site?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> can we sign in with or same user name and passeword that we have here or do we have to make all new for that site?



Its a completely different site and server. ASF is not affiliated with IM so you need a new registration there.


----------



## gamma (Jun 18, 2012)

I m in >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you can use ur same screen name  its just a different  site .


----------



## Imheem (Jun 18, 2012)

With all the talk about law and what not you would think it would have a slightly more discreet name.


----------



## Tikijoe (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^ Right..


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)

Steroids are legal in many Countries in the world and the last time I checked this is the world wide web. Not sure there's anything illegal about ASF at all. I also understand ASF is an offshore website.


----------



## sooner918 (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent-----Im in


----------



## blergs. (Jun 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Steroids are legal in many Countries in the world* and the last time I checked this is the world wide web. Not sure there's anything illegal about ASF at all. I also understand ASF is an offshore website.



Seems USA peeps forget this, I don't blam em, your laws SUCK in regards to aas and drugs!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## exphys88 (Jun 18, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Seems USA peeps forget this, I don't blam em, your laws SUCK in regards to aas and drugs!



The world outside of the US does not exist to most Americans, which is sad.  If it does exist, it's inferior in every way.  It's called American exceptionalism, otherwise known as arrogance.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes its called superiority...=)


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Sometimes its called superiority...=)



Like our aas laws?


----------



## dgp (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 18, 2012)

i see already plenty guys from here..


----------



## blergs. (Jun 18, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> The world outside of the US does not exist to most Americans, which is sad.  If it does exist, it's inferior in every way.  It's called American exceptionalism, otherwise known as arrogance.



Amen to that!


----------



## PrettyBoy98 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have not been to these boards for awhile, but noticed that the sponsor's have changed big time.  Just wondered if that is recent, or just me being gone a long time?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice site.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## easymoneymike (Jun 18, 2012)

Interesting.    Maybe there is still hope for a future reliable source after all.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## hill450 (Jun 18, 2012)

Am I the only one that this won't work for? Chrome and Firefox both say page not found?


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

"some" of the sponsors?


did "some" opt out, or were "some" not invited?


----------



## easymoneymike (Jun 18, 2012)

Firefox was fine for me Hill.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Jun 18, 2012)

I was on earlier in the a.m. but hasnt worked for me since this evening


----------



## hill450 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmm I can't get it to work at all


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

I was able to register, then went to setup options and hit "save changes" and now it's frozen. Server?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)

*http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/forum.php*


----------



## hill450 (Jun 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/forum.php*



Nothing?  I guess I'll try it tomorrow or something.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2012)

it's working fine on my end.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 18, 2012)

not working for me either.. Computer or my phone.. I registered, too, then nothing.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Jun 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Anabolic Steroid Forums*



^^that worked, thanks Heavy!


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

seems to be working now


----------



## mlg (Jun 19, 2012)

anyone else having trouble getting account to register?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 19, 2012)

Heavy will you marry me????


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 19, 2012)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I very Excite!


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Jun 19, 2012)

mlg said:


> anyone else having trouble getting account to register?



i didn't have any problems registering only accessing the site once registered


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Nothing?  I guess I'll try it tomorrow or something.



201.218.236.6


----------



## hill450 (Jun 19, 2012)

I got it working this morning finally!


----------



## ranman32566 (Jun 19, 2012)

Relief...thanks


----------



## vannesb (Jun 19, 2012)

nice


----------



## bmw (Jun 19, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I very Excite!



is it all you thought tanked it to be?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 20, 2012)

bmw said:


> is it all you thought tanked it to be?


  knowledge explosion!


----------



## IPsource (Jun 20, 2012)

Its working fine for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 21, 2012)

Bump for ASF!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 21, 2012)

Awsome!


----------



## grAnabolic (Jun 22, 2012)

*There*


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## thefastship (Jun 23, 2012)

It seems to be down now. I signed up a few days ago and now...notta. Hopefully its up in a bit.


----------



## Faymus (Jun 23, 2012)

Bunch of private exploits out for VB 4.2 PL1. Upgrade to PL2 ASAP. Just a heads up.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Bunch of private exploits out for VB 4.2 PL1. Upgrade to PL2 ASAP. Just a heads up.



we are on vBulletin 4.2.0 Patch Level 2


----------

